# Wasp



## Skatelab (Jun 20, 2014)

I recently acquired this 1959


----------



## rollfaster (Jun 20, 2014)

*Very nice*

Lots of accessories as well. Rarely do you see a wasp in that nice of condition. Congrads on your find. Here is a pic of my cousins 54 wasp. Also very nice.


----------



## rollfaster (Jun 20, 2014)

*Interesting also...*

The tank and crutch tip rack. Could you get these as options on the wasp in 1959?


----------



## jkent (Jun 20, 2014)

Is this a 24" Wasp? Really clean bike! 
JKent


----------



## mruiz (Jun 21, 2014)

my 59


has the correct handle bars on now and a 59 tan seat.


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 21, 2014)

Skatelab said:


> I recently acquired this 1959
> 
> Awesome bike!
> That thing looks like every paperboys wet dream.
> Take good care of it!


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Jun 28, 2014)

Whoa, nice one! I have a 59 too, with circa '80 S-2's and Mesinger seat.


----------



## PCHiggin (Jun 28, 2014)

*Bike stand*



Skatelab said:


> I recently acquired this 1959View attachment 156830 View attachment 156831




Hi,Cool bike but I'm interested  in the stand.  It looks like it holds the bike steady. Are you happy with it? What brand/model is it? Thanks


----------



## greenephantom (Jul 1, 2014)

That's a rad Wasp. Somebody went all-out with the accessories. The only piece that doesn't look period-correct is the light. Man, if that bike rolled into a swap meet I would be all over it. What a looker!
-Geoff


----------



## jd56 (Jul 2, 2014)

PCHiggin said:


> Hi,Cool bike but I'm interested  in the stand.  It looks like it holds the bike steady. Are you happy with it? What brand/model is it? Thanks



Very nice wasp in deed.
And PC....that's a Parks Stand. I have the same one and it's very stable.


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Jul 2, 2014)

Great find JD.  That guy is parade ready with all the racks, light, and crash guards.  Nice one.  These were utility models that are normally found worn out at best and often pretty beat up.


----------



## Euphman06 (Jul 2, 2014)

WOW Even has the Schwinn script bolt on canti brakes in the front. Very, very, very nice bike!


----------



## rollfaster (Jul 2, 2014)

*Bike stand*

I believe the one he's referring to is a park pcs-9. That's the one I have which has the thread jaws instead of the clamp type. Both really good and very good.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jul 2, 2014)

*Great bicycle - even better in person ...*

*Congrats on the ultimate Schwinn Wasp - here is a pic I had of it - glad it stayed in the area - a crowd pleaser for sure - great parade bike - Below is a shot of it in front of Alcatraz & on the way up there 

 Enjoy - Frank*


----------



## rollfaster (Jul 2, 2014)

*Wow!!!!*

I really do like that thing. Very cool wasp! Also frank, thanks for your support on our St. Louis vintage bicycle club.as you always say: ride vintage. Rob.


----------



## Brutuskend (Feb 27, 2019)

Gonna have to post pics of my black H/D Wasp once the weather clears up some.


----------



## Brutuskend (Mar 9, 2019)

Still trying to narrow down the year on this one.


----------



## ricobike (Mar 9, 2019)

Brutuskend said:


> Still trying to narrow down the year on this one.
> 
> View attachment 961787
> 
> ...



5/23/57  Serial was also used in 52 but no Wasps in 52 so 57 it is.

http://www.angelfire.com/rant/allday101/SchwinnCodes3.html


----------



## Brutuskend (Mar 9, 2019)

ricobike said:


> 5/23/57  Serial was also used in 52 but no Wasps in 52 so 57 it is.
> 
> http://www.angelfire.com/rant/allday101/SchwinnCodes3.html



Wrong decal and wrong fork for a '57


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 9, 2019)

Brutuskend said:


> Wrong decal and wrong fork for a '57




C86487 serial number was also used 11/13 thru 11/25/1953. Schwinn's model year change over normally started with the bikes wearing a November serial number so yours very well could be a 1954 model. Springer forks were an option at extra cost on the Wasps.


----------



## Brutuskend (Mar 9, 2019)

Thats kinda what I thought. So early 54?


----------



## Brutuskend (Mar 9, 2019)

That's kinda what I thought. So early 54?
I know the 9 hole rack and rocket ray light were options as well. And the expander brake, so I can get away with some other upgrades I've been thinking about.


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 9, 2019)

I'd say it was one from the first batch of Wasps built in early 1954. Never seen a decked out Wasp with all the optional equipment. Load it up!


----------

